# Woman flies high as new Snowbirds leader



## Nfld Sapper (2 May 2010)

Woman flies high as new Snowbirds leader
Squadron's 1st-ever female pilot makes history as 1st-ever female boss
Last Updated: Sunday, May 2, 2010 | 10:56 AM CT 
The Canadian Press  






Lt.-Col. Maryse Carmichael takes command of the Snowbirds on Thursday. She is the first woman to ever run the popular aerobatic team in its 40-year history. (Troy Fleece/Canadian Press) 

The first female boss of the renowned Snowbirds aerobatic team walks toward her CT-114 Tutor jet and laughingly glances at the rudder to make sure it hasn't been painted pink.

There have been rumours it might happen, jokes Lt.-Col. Maryse Carmichael.

But the rudder isn't pink. The only thing that distinguishes this jet from a dozen or so others lined up on the tarmac are the black letters on the tail, "CO," for commanding officer.

Carmichael will break a sky-high glass ceiling Thursday by officially taking command of the Snowbirds, becoming the first woman to lead the squadron in its 40-year history.

"It took a little bit of time for women to become pilots [because] it's one of the non-traditional roles," Carmichael said in an interview at the base in Moose Jaw, Sask.

"Then to gain the experience required to be in command of a squadron takes … many years."

Carmichael is modest when taking about the groundbreaking role. She notes that while it's a first for the Snowbirds, women have already led other squadrons in the Canadian Forces.

"I don't want to downplay it, it is a fact," she said of being the first. "But really, for me this posting is about the squadron.

"I was on the team a few years ago and I was the first woman to fly with the Snowbirds and that was really different. But now this posting is really about commanding this squadron and commanding the men and women that really represent the Canadian Forces across Canada."

Flying for more than 2 decades
The native of Quebec City, who is in her late 30s, has spent a long time with the military.

She started out as an air cadet at the age of 13 and joined the military full time six years later. She's been a flying instructor, has flown with 434 Combat Support Squadron in Greenwood, N.S., and transported VIPs in Ottawa.

She was posted to 3 Wing Bagotville in Quebec in 2003 as the deputy wing operations officer and moved to 8 Wing Trenton in eastern Ontario in 2007 to fly the CC-130 Hercules.

'When you're flying and you have a helmet on your head, it doesn't matter whether you're a man or woman.'
—Lt.-Col. Maryse CarmichaelIn 2000, between her time in Ottawa and Bagotville, Carmichael was selected to fly Snowbird 3. She later flew Snowbird 2 and was the team's executive officer.

Things are different now.

"All those years ago, it used to be my focus was about flying the airplane and meeting all the Canadians and Americans that we meet on the road," she explained.

"This time around it is … really about the entire squadron, about leading the men and women of 431 Squadron to accomplish our mission every day. So it has a broader focus this time."

To date, Carmichael remains the only woman to ever pilot a Snowbirds plane.

But Carmichael, who is married to a fighter pilot and has two young daughters, believes that will change one day. She said there's a lot of pride in being a member of the squadron and gender is irrelevant.

"When you're flying and you have a helmet on your head, it doesn't matter whether you're a man or woman. As long as you can stay in formation, the public from the ground doesn't see it so that's the way I see it, too.

"I just do what I love to do and I love flying and I'm fortunate enough that it has worked out. But if I can influence not only young girls but boys to follow their passion, then that's great."

© The Canadian Press, 2010


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 May 2010)

Shes probably a better pilot than me. Kudos!


----------



## karl28 (2 May 2010)

Congratulations to the new Co of the snow birds hopefully they have a great year at the shows .


----------



## Alea (2 May 2010)

This is amazing!
Congratulations to Lt.-Col. Maryse Carmichael.

Alea


----------



## aesop081 (2 May 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> This is amazing!



Why ?

Women being CO of CF units is nothing new. Women have been CO  of other AF squadrons before ( a Herc sqn comes to mind). This individual is the CO of 431 sqn and that unit is just another sqn like all the others. We're all equal these days no ?

You may even be shocked that Canada had a female Prime Minister 17 years ago.......


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 May 2010)

This is a few years old, but offers some background:

Fact Sheet: Women's Progress in the Canadian Military


----------



## Alea (2 May 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why ?
> 
> Women being CO of CF units is nothing new. Women have been CO  of other AF squadrons before ( a Herc sqn comes to mind). This individual is the CO of 431 sqn and that unit i just another sqn like all the others. We're all equal these days no ?
> 
> You may even be shocked that Canada had a female Prime Minister 17 years ago.......



I was congratulating a humain being for his achievements, regardless of this person being a woman or a man. I would have post the same type of "congratulations" comment if it had been you CDN Aviator.

Mr. O'Leary,
Thank you for the link. I read it with great pleasure.


----------



## Yrys (2 May 2010)

She’s the boss: Snowbirds’ first female pilot to lead aerobatic squad in the Globe & Mail


----------

